# New Archaeology Magazine



## Brian G Turner (Nov 8, 2003)

Got a free copy of issue 1 of a new Archaeology magazine - "Current World Archaeology".

Very glossy, lots of pctures, and lots of themes - this issue covers Amarna, Troy, Maya, Japan, Ephesus and East European sites. 

In terms of the visuals, it's just so darn good! And the CGI reconstructions of Akhenaten's city at El Amarna are simply amazing. 

Anyway, you can find a link to it from here:

http://www.archaeology.co.uk/

I've been looking for some time to buy a magazine that covers world history and archaeology - looks like this could be the one. Oh, and half price subscription - £10 for the next 6 issues. Seems cheap to me.


----------

